# Mount problem



## hac3ru (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello,

I had a problem about the power getting out and a disk was getting corrupted. I've been advised to set

```
fsck_y_enable="YES" # Set to YES to do fsck -y if the initial preen fails.
fsck_y_flags=""         # Additional flags for fsck -y
background_fsck="NO"   # Attempt to run fsck in the background where possible.
```
but I just got it again: 



Now I'm getting "Operation not permitted" for some reason. Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 16, 2017)

I've been there. As I recall, at this point I hit return and type `fsck -y`. Then reboot.


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 16, 2017)

Just a wild guessing: are you sure that /dev/da1p1 is a candidate for fsck at boot (has a number >=2 on the sixth field of /etc/fstab)?


----------



## hac3ru (Aug 16, 2017)

OJ, I know, but this is NATing for about 500 people so I don't want to do it manually.

Maxnix Damn. That could be it. It was 0. Waiting for the next power surge...

Thank you, guys.


----------



## Maxnix (Aug 16, 2017)

hac3ru said:


> Maxnix Damn. That could be it. It was 0. Waiting for the next power surge...


0 means that the filesystem is not checked for errors at boot. Every other value set the priority with which the filesystem is checked: 1 is for the root filesystem, >1 all the others (filesystem with the same priority are checked contemporarily). In your specific case your filesystem was dirty due to the unclean shutdown, and since was not checked, mount refused to mount it R/W.


----------

